# 30 Acres in Plummer Idaho



## Tillysgirl (Oct 21, 2008)

30 acres in Plummer Idaho which is about 30 minutes from Coeur d'Alene and 35 minutes from Spokane Wa. Here is a link to our website with all of the info. 

http://providencefarms.weebly.com/

you can PM me if you would like any more details.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

I sure miss Plummer. Was a great place to live.


----------

